# Mauszeiger wird immer wieder größer? (Windows 7)



## Ozonschicht (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe halt das Problem das mein Mauszeiger immer wieder größer wird,
Habe mal in den Einstellungen geguckt, da ist nichts auf größer eingestellt.
Habe auch das Hacken bei zulassen , dass mauszeiger durch designs geändert wird  weggemacht.
Was kann ich tun? Nach dem Neustart ist alles wieder in ordnung aber nach einer zeit passiert es wieder?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Ozonschicht (18. Januar 2010)

Kann bitte jemand antworten...
Ich habe in mehreren Foren gefragt und keiner gibt eine Antwort.
Gibt es für Windows7 ein Support Forum oder so ähnliches wo ich sowas fragen kann?


----------



## ZodiacXP (18. Januar 2010)

Hi O³ 

Gibt es: http://answers.microsoft.com/de-de/windows/ee396321.aspx


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Januar 2010)

Moin,

möglicherweise hat es hiermit zu Tun:
http://www.techreport.com/discussions.x/17819


----------

